
Amazon CloudWatch: automatic EC2 scaling - inklesspen
http://aws.amazon.com/cloudwatch/
======
inklesspen
I feel sorry for all those people selling scaling services on Amazon's
platform. I wonder what kind of value-add is next in line, though.

